# Ben Jacques-Mayne on new brakes - Red?



## gstenger (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know if anyone else caught this, but it appears from recent photos that Ben Jacques-Mayne from Priority Health is using a new set of brakes. You can see that the curvature of the arms is not the same as normal Force/Rival. Does anyone know anything about this? I was wondering if this could be the new Red brakes.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2007/jun07/naturevalley07/index.php?id=/photos/2007/jun07/naturevalley07/naturevalley075/CYC-MRR012

- Greg


----------



## gstenger (Jun 25, 2007)

It looks like this was indeed a shot of the new Red brake caliper... http://roadmag.blogspot.com/2007/07/sram-red-group-brake-calipers.html

- Greg


----------

